# Mounten von Wechselmedien nach /run/media/$username/?

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Vermutlich ist da was an mir vorbeigegangen, aber seit wann werden Wechselmedien (von KDE) nach /run/media/$username/ gemountet und nicht mehr nach /media/? Und warum? Kommt mir ein bisschen umständlich vor … kann man das evtl. ohne größeren Aufwand wieder so einstellen wie gehabt?

VG

----------

## firefly

liegt vermutlich an udisks2, welches in kdelibs 4.10 verwendung findet

----------

## cryptosteve

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, den diese ewigen (kleinen) Änderungen nerven? Aus der GUI heraus ist das ja klein Problem, aber ich kopiere grundsätzlich alles über ein Terminal und da nervt es mich, wenn die Sachen plötzlich nicht mehr in /media zu finden sind.

----------

## schmidicom

Wie bereits gesagt ist das bei udisks2 eben von /media nach /run/media/$username/ umgezogen und wie ich vermute auch aus gutem Grund. Wenn mehrere Personen an dem selben Computer arbeiten (Multiseat oder wie sich das nennt) kann es beim alten doch schnell mal zu Kollisionen kommen wen beide den selben Datenträger mounten wollen?Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Apr 30, 2013 6:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Kann man ein Device zur gleichen Zeit zweimal mounten?

----------

## schmidicom

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Kann man ein Device zur gleichen Zeit zweimal mounten?

 

Interessante Frage, ich habe es aber nie ausprobiert.   :Smile: 

EDIT:

Ist das vielleicht die Antwort?

 *mount(2) - Linux man page wrote:*   

> Since Linux 2.4 a single file system can be visible at multiple mount points, and multiple mounts can be stacked on the same mount point.

 

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, das ist keine Antwort, denn Du wolltest ja ein Device zweimal mounten und ob "a single file system at multiple mount points" tatsächlich auch mehrmaches Mounten meint, ist unklar.

Zudem spräche "multiple mounts can be stacked on the same mount point" eher gegen /run/media/$user, da man auch gleich alles bei /media/$device belassen könnte.

Aber es mag ja durchaus schüssige Gründe geben - nerven tut's mich trotzdem, wie bei den neuen udev-netdevice-Namen. Aber ich wollte die Diskussion hier auch nicht kapern, sorry.

----------

## l3u

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, den diese ewigen (kleinen) Änderungen nerven? Aus der GUI heraus ist das ja klein Problem, aber ich kopiere grundsätzlich alles über ein Terminal und da nervt es mich, wenn die Sachen plötzlich nicht mehr in /media zu finden sind.

 

+1

Bei mir war der Knackpunkt ein Script, dass per rdiff-backup ein Backup machen wollte/sollte.

Sind wir wieder bei der Frage, ob man – es handelt sich um einen Einplatzrechner – das alte Verhalten wiederbekommen kann …

----------

## firefly

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Sind wir wieder bei der Frage, ob man – es handelt sich um einen Einplatzrechner – das alte Verhalten wiederbekommen kann …

 

hab da womöglich eine möglichkeit mit einer udev regel gefunden. Nur ich weis nicht ob das nur mit den ubuntu patches für udisk2 funktioniert:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/214646/how-to-configure-the-default-automount-location

... ok es klappt ab udisks2-2.0.91

aus man 8 udisks:

 *Quote:*   

> UDISKS_FILESYSTEM_SHARED
> 
>            If set to 1, the filesystem on the device will be mounted in a shared directory (e.g.  /media/VolumeName) instead of a private directory (e.g.  /run/media/$USER/VolumeName) when the Filesystem.Mount() method is handled.

 

die passende udev regel aud dem askubuntu link:

 *Quote:*   

> In Ubuntu 13.04 you can tell udisks2 to automount in /media/ instead of /media/[username]/ by adding a udev rule that sets the environment var UDISKS_FILESYSTEM_SHARED. You can do this by adding a file called (eg) /etc/udev/rules.d/99-udisks2.rules that contains:
> 
> ENV{ID_FS_USAGE}=="filesystem", ENV{UDISKS_FILESYSTEM_SHARED}="1"
> 
> I think udev monitors the /etc/udev/rules.d folder to detect changes, but if not, you can force it to reload its rules with "sudo udevadm control --reload". Note though that the new mount location doesn't seem to take effect until you physically remove and plug the external drive back in.
> ...

 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich hätte ohnehin bedenken, dass man irgendwann an die Wand läuft, wenn man mutwillig vom zukünftigen Default abweicht. 

Zudem kann ich mich vermutlich in zwei Jahren nichtmal mehr daran erinnern, dass ich überhaupt derjenige war, der hier den zukünftigen Default mutwillig umgebogen hat und behaupte dann steif und fest, da hätte sich nie was geändert und jemand anders hätte eine Fehlkonfiguration vorliegen.  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Auch wieder wahr.

----------

## tazinblack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Wie bereits gesagt ist das bei udisks2 eben von /media nach /run/media/$username/ umgezogen und wie ich vermute auch aus gutem Grund. Wenn mehrere Personen an dem selben Computer arbeiten (Multiseat oder wie sich das nennt) kann es beim alten doch schnell mal zu Kollisionen kommen wen beide den selben Datenträger mounten wollen?

 

Das finde ich äußerst interessant. Sowas wollte ich immer schon mal basteln. Ein Rechner, zwei mal Monitor, Maus und Tastatur und jeder Nutzer hat sein sein eigenes X. Leider hab ich da nie ne passende Anleitung gefunden aber auch nicht länger nach gesucht.

Aber der Knackpunkt hierbei ist doch: Angenommen diese Konstellation würde so laufen (egal ob das geht oder nicht). Und jetzt steckt ein Nutzer seinen USB Stick ein. Woher soll der Rechner wissen, ob er den nun unter /run/media/user1 oder /run/media/user2 mounten soll?!?

Von dem Standpunkt aus würde ich sagen ist das ne doofe Idee, es sei denn man kann einzelne Ports wiederum einzelnen X Instanzen zuweisen.

Wär doch mal interessant.

----------

## mv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Von dem Standpunkt aus würde ich sagen ist das ne doofe Idee, es sei denn man kann einzelne Ports wiederum einzelnen X Instanzen zuweisen.

 

Als udisks2-Benutzer hast Du ohnehin die latente Sicherheitlücke polkit im System... Ich möchte wetten, dass Du mit policykit nach Belieben solche Zuweisungen vornehmen kannst (port->user, port->X-Instanz->user, wasauchimmer): Schließlich hat polkit javascript als Kontrollsprache, das als root beliebige Tests ausführen kann. Sicherheitsprobleme, die dadurch entstehen, sind Deine eigenen.   :Wink:  Und natürlich wird das Ganze dann nur solange funktionieren, bis polkit durch die einzig wahre Lösung jetzt-doch-policykit-ng mit java als Kontrollsprache abgelöst werden wird   :Laughing: 

----------

## tazinblack

Was sich da inzwischen für dubioses Zeugs einschleicht, unglaublich!

----------

## mv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Was sich da inzwischen für dubioses Zeugs einschleicht, unglaublich!

 

Noch kann man das Geraffel fernhalten: Siehe hier

----------

## schmidicom

Die bessere Lösung wäre wenn die Devs von udisks, upower und der gleichen einem endlich die Wahl lassen würden ob man es mit oder ohne policykit benutzen/kompilieren will.

----------

## doedel

Einfache Lösung:

rmdir /media

ln -s /run/media/username /media

----------

## l3u

Funktioniert halt leider nur dann, wenn es nur einen User gibt. Und /run/media/$user existiert auch nur dann, wenn was gemountet ist.

----------

## doedel

Wenn nichts gemountet ist, ist der Link tot, mich würde das nicht stören. Ein inotify mit ein paar Zeilen Shell Script könnte das auch schön umgehen. z.b. den datenträger "disk" von user "user" nach /media/user_disk/ linken.

----------

